# MK1 Dim headlights after h4 conversion



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

i bought the ebay quad lights with the h4 bulbs and i swapped the 2 outer wires on the factory connector for the h4 bulb but there really dim even in high beam. i guess i might need to wire up some relays does anyone have a diagram on how to do this

pic for your pleasure
1st Place POS H20i and 2nd Place DATB


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Even on stock lights, a relay kit does a world of good. Throw in an H4/H1 set, on near-30-year-old wiring, and it's even more needed.
Check out http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/relays/relays.html - that page (scroll down a bit) will show how to wire things.
He can sell you a relay kit (relays, relay sockets, fuseholders, lamp connectors, and all the pins needed - all high-quality parts) for a fair price, too. That's who I got my kit from. Very nice stuff.

But, as to the lamp connector itself:
Viewed from the 'back' (wire side), an H4 is wired like so:
.........Lo.........
Gd_________Hi

photo: http://www.mypage.tsn.cc/roddqld/socket_wiring_diagram.jpg 

Memory serves, an H4656 is grounded on the middle pin. So, recheck your wiring, too.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

are those projectors?? Any aftermarket halogen based projector headlight I have seen is very dim. You could drop an HId kit in the projector low beams. technically not 'ideal' but as long as they are aimed properly should be alright.

Relay will make a negligible difference, i've done it before. unless you have a real voltage issue or poor grounds/contacts etc. Besides, most cars use headlight relays anyway...why relay a relay?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Because A1s don't have headlight relays - the power goes from battery to fuseblock, thru the X-contact relay, up to the headlight switch, then to the hi-beam switch, and then (finally!) back up to the headlights.
And, thru wiring that's not exactly as large as it should be. A couple of decades takes its toll on all of those plug connections and switch contacts.

Case in point: my 'rocco is nearing 24 years old (but, has only 100,000 miles on her.) After all of that time, I was getting a whopping 11.8v at the headlights (with 14.4v at the battery posts.) Bad.
Relay kit brought that back up to system voltage, and made a _huge_ difference in the output of my e-codes.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Do not put HIDs in halogen headlights.

Do check your wiring to make sure you swapped the correct wires.

Relays can't hurt - and are a necessity if you want to user overwattage bulbs for the high beams.


----------

